# سلسلة تصميم خزان ماء سعة 229 متر مكعب



## القناص الميكانيكي (4 ديسمبر 2016)

السلام عليكم اعضاء ومهندسين ملتقى المهندسين العرب 
تحية طيبة ....
عدنا اليكم بعد انقطاع وسوف نبدأ بسلسلة محاضرات نبدأ خطوة بخطوة بتصميم خزان ماء سعة 229 متر مكعب
ونلتمس ممن لديهم الخبرة في تصميم الخزانات باعطاء الملاحظات والمشاركة بما هو يدعم الموضوع لتعم الفائدة لجميع المهندسين


ونتمنى من ادارة الموقع بفتح منتدى خاص بالخزانات ليتم توسيع المعلومات بهذا الاختصاص ...

اخوكم / المهندس
القناص الميكانيكي
العراق / كركوك


----------



## القناص الميكانيكي (4 ديسمبر 2016)

*الدرس الأول*

قبل البدء بسلسلة الدروس هناك معلومات يجب ان يتم تحديدها وهي كما في الملف المرفق


----------



## NOC_engineer (4 ديسمبر 2016)

القناص الميكانيكي قال:


> السلام عليكم اعضاء ومهندسين ملتقى المهندسين العرب
> تحية طيبة ....
> عدنا اليكم بعد انقطاع وسوف نبدأ بسلسلة محاضرات نبدأ خطوة بخطوة بتصميم خزان ماء سعة 229 متر مكعب
> ونلتمس ممن لديهم الخبرة في تصميم الخزانات باعطاء الملاحظات والمشاركة بما هو يدعم الموضوع لتعم الفائدة لجميع المهندسين
> ...


السلام عليكم
أخي الكريم .. 
1. نشكرك على الموضوع القيم .. فقد عودتنا على المواضيع القيمة الهادفة.
2. تم دمج الموضوعين في موضوع واحد ، نتمنى أن تقوم بنشر كل الدروس ضمن نفس الموضوع .. 
لكي تعم الفائدة.
مع فائق تقديرنا لك


----------



## القناص الميكانيكي (4 ديسمبر 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## القناص الميكانيكي (5 ديسمبر 2016)

الدرس الثاني


----------



## NOC_engineer (5 ديسمبر 2016)

موضوع قيم .. ننتظر المزيد من الدروس فيه


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (5 ديسمبر 2016)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## القناص الميكانيكي (5 ديسمبر 2016)

اشكرك اخي noc سنوافيكم بالمزيد من الدروس بعد توفيق الله تعالى


----------



## sama basem (6 ديسمبر 2016)

شكرا


----------



## sama basem (6 ديسمبر 2016)

شكرا


----------



## القناص الميكانيكي (6 ديسمبر 2016)

الدرس الثالث / بعد الذهاب الى الفقرة (5.2.5.1) من المواصفة api-650 والتي تبين ان الكمية المطلوبة القصوى يتم تحديدها من قبل الجهة المستفيدة ويشير ايضا الى الذهاب الى المواصفة api 2350 وهي مرفقة وكذلك المستويات المطلوية لتحديد الكمية القصوى للخزان


----------



## القناص الميكانيكي (6 ديسمبر 2016)

المواصفة api-2350


----------



## القناص الميكانيكي (6 ديسمبر 2016)

https://law.resource.org/pub/us/cfr/ibr/002/api.2350.2005.pdf


----------



## القناص الميكانيكي (6 ديسمبر 2016)




----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (6 ديسمبر 2016)

sama basem قال:


> شكرا



بارك الله فيك . عمل متميز


----------



## زيدان26 (7 ديسمبر 2016)

نفعك الله ونفع بك


----------



## zeezy64x (8 ديسمبر 2016)

اشكرك اخى الكريم


----------

